# Stupid Paddle Leash



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Or so I thought. Just another bit of faddle to complicate the deck and I'm brave, bold and sensible and not a girl at all.....till today!!!!

Deploying the anchor in a bit of a blow and as I look behind me I see the friggin paddle bobbing away. Fuggin hell I pull in on the anchor line which pulls me back, chuck it in my lap and then start furiously back pedalling with my arms to catch up to the fugger. I did. I could very easily have not. I also had someone to call on if I couldn't reach it and I could have just as easily had no one.

You are seriously up shit creek without a paddle.

I'm going to leash the fugger from now on in.

so there.

:?


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Lucky you noticed it when you did, :shock: , I always leash my paddle, knowing you can chuck it over the side and out of the road when that big one comes along. Much easier to play a fish with a clear deck, when i was gamefishing on a stinker that was always the first thing to do ie " clear the ruddy deck!!!"


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I notice with my leash, there seem to be two possible ways of securing the velcro bits, and one of the methods works well, and the other is a waste of time. I commend that one tests the leash to paddle connection, before setting out on the big blue or green wobbly stuff.

There was something else used to peeve me about the leash. As I paddled the leash would be sliding around the shaft making "zzgutchh wooo zzgutchh wooo zzgutch "noises as I paddled. I ended up putting two split slices of pool noodle on the shaft, and taped them up, and the leash sits between the two. Now all I hear is "this blade, that blade, this blade etc" which I find acceptable!

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I always leash my paddle - and about anything else that I dont want to loose.


----------



## Rogue (Jul 31, 2007)

Very good point regarding the leashing of paddles.

If anyone out there has considered leashing paddles with rope,fishing line or nylon cord instead of a proper coil paddle leash please take note of what happened to someone I have met.

On arriving at the beach launch area citizen x noted that he had left his paddle leash behind, he then substituted with a piece of nylon cord as he knew losing his paddle may be disastrous.

On returning through exeptionally rough surf,he took a tumble.
As he got out of the water there was blood pouring from his hand,the cord had wrapped around his thumb and severed it at the joint,his thumb was no longer.

Every time you add a rope ,gadget or rod holder to your yak just ask yourself: will it clobber me ,impale me or entangle me.

Safe fun is for everyone.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

You gotta love him Occy....I think it's the "zzgutchh wooo zzgutchh wooo zzgutch " bit that makes me just sit back and wonder and yes......truly respect the uncontaminated musings of a gifted savant.

Long may you live Andybear.

   

Rogue - That's an extraordinary story and one that bears (bares?....got bloody Andy on my mind....) repeating. My better half kept forgetting to disengage the line that acts as a leash to keep her connected to the yak in case she comes off in a big blow while we were mucking around doing surf re-entries. She'd surface with all this cord about the place and I'd be furious while she would laugh it off.

Showed her your post and she got that look that said....ohhhhh..... :shock: :shock: :shock:

8)


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Yep - good idea, I always leash my paddle. A body board leash works exceptionally well.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Borrowed my buddies fish n die(dive) !!! went out to sea!!! put the paddle in the clips on the side to change lure - looked up after 3 mins to see said paddle heading to NZ - had to fish for my life to retreive the paddle!!! I now have a boogie board leash - very simple always attached!!!

I do keep a divers knife attched to my arm / leg just in case i roll and get tangled or have to cut off a big fish like the time in Samoa using 50 pound braid and the fish pulled me into the breakers on a reef - but thats another story....

safe fishing mister


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks for those great thoughts and stories - I think I need to reassess some bad yaking habits. Ta.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Leash everything you don't want to lose!!


----------

